# Removing guy-lines from trees?



## mw007 (Oct 3, 2018)

When is it safe to remove the guy-lines from a tree? I have two Texas Red Oaks in my front yard, and they don't seem to be growing all that fast. I'm worried the wires are hindering the tree's growth. The trees are 3.5 years old.

When is it safe to remove the wires? Is there a certain trunk size, age, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Are these to posts or to the ground, just curious.

3 to 4 years is usually about when I've seen them removed. I doubt they're interfering with the growth. The only thing I've ever seen is if they're not adjusted as the tree grows the tree can "grow around them" and they embed in the limbs and the trunk.

Pictures would help.

Our last home was over on the Plano/Dallas border. Soil can be real hard clay. Not digging the initial hole large enough can in effect create a "pot in the ground" and restrict growth.



mw007 said:


> When is it safe to remove the guy-lines from a tree? I have two Texas Red Oaks in my front yard, and they don't seem to be growing all that fast. I'm worried the wires are hindering the tree's growth. The trees are 3.5 years old.
> 
> When is it safe to remove the wires? Is there a certain trunk size, age, etc?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## mw007 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the quick reply. The posts are in the ground, with wires running up about 3-4 ft.

Here are some pics I took this morning. The first one shows the entire setup, the other two show how it's connected to the tree and ground.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They should be removed after a growing season. The trunk gets stronger when the wind moves it back and forth. The support will hinder that development.

Ensure you are feeding the tree at the right time too.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

g-man said:


> They should be removed after a growing season. The trunk gets stronger when the wind moves it back and forth. The support will hinder that development.
> 
> Ensure you are feeding the tree at the right time too.


+1 for after one growing season. Trees aren't supposed to be bridled for long.


----------



## mw007 (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks guys! I'll remove them sometime this week, after the next round of storms rolls through on Tuesday.


----------

